# el pánico de pensar en la chapa que me iba a meter el peluquero



## CARLOS110

Perdónenme mi insociabilidad, pero cuando lucía pelo llevaba unas greñas astrosas solo por el pánico de pensar en la _chapa_ que me iba a meter el peluquero de lo revuelto que estaba el vestuario del Madrid y de la mierda de pensión que le iba a quedar cuando se retirara.




alguien me puede explicar estas palabras?

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No iba a la peluquería porque el peluquero seguramente le hablaría de fútbol y de dinero.


----------



## CARLOS110

valeria mesalina said:


> no iba a la peluquería porque el peluquero seguramente le hablaría de fútbol y de dinero.


 


muchas gracias


----------



## Fernando

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No iba a la peluquería porque el peluquero seguramente le hablaría de fútbol y de dinero.



Conciso. Exacto.


----------



## Lurrezko

Fernando said:


> Conciso. Exacto.



Pues sí. Qué prodigio de síntesis


----------



## oa2169

Alguien que me diga el significado de *chapa* en ese contexto, por favor.


----------



## Peón

*Valeria Mesalina: *donde pone el ojo pone la bala.


----------



## Agró

oa2169 said:


> Alguien que me diga el significado de *chapa* en ese contexto, por favor.



Chapa: charla, discurso pesados (monólogo insoportable).


----------



## oa2169

Agró said:


> Chapa: charla, discurso pesados (monólogo insoportable).


 
Gracias Agró, lo que pása es que no aparece en el DRAE una acepción que cuadre en ese contexto.


----------



## Agró

oa2169 said:


> Gracias Agró, lo que pása pasa es que no aparece en el DRAE una acepción que cuadre en ese contexto.


De nada. Es coloquial/jerga.


----------



## Fernando

Es español de España. Y dudo mucho que se entienda en toda España fuera de Madrid.

No debería estar en el DRAE.


----------



## Agró

Fernando said:


> Y dudo mucho que se entienda en toda España fuera de Madrid.


Pues ya ves que sí.


----------



## Fernando

Agró said:


> Pues ya ves que sí.



Bueno,  un científico te diría que, de momento, sólo hemos demostrado que se entiende en Motril, Tudela y Madrid.

Como vivo en Madrid a mí me parece normal, aunque un poco barriobajera. Por favor, oa21, NO la importes.


----------



## ampurdan

Otro dato para el científico: un servidor, individuo habitante del noreste de Cataluña, también lo entendió. Aunque jamás cree haberlo usado y ha oído "dar la vara" mucho más, por ejemplo.


----------



## Fernando

Aunque el método inductivo es discutido como válido me temo que debo dar mi brazo a torcer. No necesito esperar a que se pronuncien el 100% de los españoles. Aun así, no sé si es un madrileñismo que la tele ha extendido.


----------



## oa2169

Fernando said:


> Por favor, oa21, NO la importes.


 
Bien. Tampoco me gusta. "Chapa" para mi será un apodo (porque acá en Colombia así lo entendemos), será tambien por donde introducimos la llave para abrir la puerta y también será la parte metálica de la correa de amarrarnos los ¿¿¿¿blue jeans???? (bluyines).


----------



## Lurrezko

ampurdan said:


> Otro dato para el científico: un servidor, individuo habitante del noreste de Cataluña, también lo entendió. Aunque jamás cree haberlo usado y ha oído "dar la vara" mucho más, por ejemplo.



Concuerdo, y procedo de una zona cercana. *Dar la brasa*, también.


----------



## Fernando

Insisto. Ya me he rendido (#15). Acepto que se entiende en toda España. No necesito más humillación.

En todo caso, parece que hay una pauta.

Dar la matraca
Dar la brasa
Dar la chapa
Dar la paliza
Dar la vara
Dar el co...

Especulación: Excepto la última, todas parecen tener un origen común (veo muchas "aes").


----------



## Fernando

oa2169 said:


> Bien. Tampoco me gusta. "Chapa" para mi será un apodo (porque acá en Colombia así lo entendemos), será tambien por donde introducimos la llave para abrir la puerta y también será la parte metálica de la correa de amarrarnos los ¿¿¿¿blue jeans???? (bluyines).



Pues chapa parece que es una palabra que nada mal cuando cruza el Atlántico, porque aquí nos abrocharíamos la hebilla (del cinturón) de los tejanos/vaqueros/yins/bluyins.


----------



## Erreconerre

CARLOS110 said:


> Perdónenme mi insociabilidad, pero cuando lucía pelo llevaba unas greñas astrosas solo por el pánico de pensar en la _chapa_ que me iba a meter el peluquero de lo revuelto que estaba el vestuario del Madrid y de la mierda de pensión que le iba a quedar cuando se retirara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alguien me puede explicar estas palabras?
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS


 
Para mí la acepción más conocida de la palabra chapa es la de cerradura. Una cerradura de una puerta es una chapa. Y la otra, una hoja de metal.

Pero también conozco la expresión "en toda la chapa". Darle a alguien "en toda la chapa" es hacerle mucho daño. Una canción popular lleva ese nombre "En toda la chapa".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcFSE3NchGg


----------



## Kutz

Yo tampoco soy de Madrid, ni de cerca, y he usado (además con frecuencia) la expresión. Un dato, no veo jamás la televisión y mi conocimiento de esta expresión que hay a quien le suena tan mal me viene de muy antiguo:

"¡Vaya chapas que mete!", por ejemplo. Se utiliza mucho cuando se habla de los profesores. 

"No puedo estar más de dos minutos con Pedro, porque me mete unas chapas..."

"No des la chapa"

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Fernando, todas las expresiones que comenta me parecen sinónimas y comunes en el lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## Peón

Curioso esto de *chapa* como sinónimo de discurso/monólogo pesado.

Aquí también nos movemos dentro del reino mineral para calificarlos, eso sí, con un metal algo más blando: *lata/ dar la lata. *


----------



## Fernando

Esa se me ha olvidado. Yo diría que aquí es la más frecuente, pero después de mi éxito anterior no sé qué decirte.

Y también tiene dos aes.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Fernando, para tu colección de _aes_:
*dar la plasta*
*dar la tabarra* (de ahí la canción: la tabarra sí, la tabarra no, la tabarra madre que la bailo/canto ? yo. ¡Ah, no! Equivoqueme... era la *tarara*) .
Y otra sin tanta _a_: *dar el tostón*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí se expresaría así: _*…sólo por el pánico de pensar en la *_*lata/tabarra/murga*_* que me iba a *_*dar*_* el peluquero *_*sobre*_* lo revuelto que estaba el vestuario del Madrid y *_*sobre*_* la mierda de pensión que le iba a quedar cuando se retirara.*_


----------



## Calambur

> Del DUE.
> *lata.*
> *Dar la lata *(inf.). *Fastidiar o *molestar con cosas inoportunas o pesadas o con exigencias desmedidas.
> *
> ¡Qué lata! [*o* ¡vaya una lata!]. *(inf.). Exclamación de aburrimiento o de *fastidio.


Al fin, una *chapa* suele ser de *lata* ¿no?


----------



## Fer BA

...y sólo porque son las 4 am....

se le volaron las chapas (se quedó calvo)
lo agarraron chapandole la billetera (agarrando la billetera)
estuvieron chapando toda la tarde (besandose, aunque esta es un tanto antigua)
está chapa (está loco)


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

aldonzalorenzo said:


> *dar la plasta*
> *dar la tabarra*
> Y otra sin tanta _a_: *dar el tostón*



Pues mi jefe lo que suele darme es el coñazo, oigan.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues mi jefe lo que suele darme es el coñazo, oigan.


Jeje, sí, tienes toda la razón, pero esa ya estaba...


Fernando said:


> Dar la matraca
> Dar la brasa
> Dar la chapa
> Dar la paliza
> Dar la vara
> Dar el co...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Jeje, sí, tienes toda la razón, pero esa ya estaba...



Ah, no la había visto. Como estaba estaba incompleta... 

Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Fer BA said:


> ...y sólo porque son las 4 am....
> 
> se le volaron las chapas (se quedó calvo)
> lo agarraron chapandole la billetera (agarrando la billetera)
> estuvieron chapando toda la tarde (besandose, aunque esta es un tanto antigua)
> está chapa (está loco)



Más jerga española:

_No tengo ni *chapa*_ (no tengo un duro, estoy pelado)
_Hacer *chapas*_ (prostituirse, generalmente los hombres. De ahí _*chapero*_)
_Vigila, que viene un *chapa*_ (policía, generalmente Guardia Urbana)
Está *chapado* (está cerrado)


----------



## Cbes

Calambur said:


> Al fin, una *chapa* suele ser de *lata* ¿no?



Estimado Calambur es exactamente al revés, las latas son de chapa.
Damos el nombre de lata a un recipiente hecho con una chapa de fino grosor,
en la generalización se aplica lata cuando nos referimos a una pieza de chapa muy fina y maleable de escasa resistencia.
Espero no haberte dado mucha lata con esto


----------



## Calambur

Cbes said:


> Estimado Calambur es exactamente al revés, las latas son de chapa.
> *¿Síii?...*
> *Je, **estas chapas** son de lata.*
> 
> 
> 
> Del DUE:
> *lata.*
> *1 *f. Lámina de hierro recubierta de estaño. Ô *_Hoja_ de lata, hojalata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damos el nombre de lata a un recipiente hecho con una chapa de fino grosor,
> *Las latas son de lata.*
> 
> 
> 
> Del DUE:
> *lata.*
> *2 *Envase hecho de hojalata, por ejemplo para guardar conservas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> en la generalización se aplica lata cuando nos referimos a una pieza de chapa muy fina y maleable de escasa resistencia.
> *Las chapas, por lo general, son duras. Una chapa es esto:*
> 
> 
> 
> Del DUE:
> *chapa.*
> *1 *f. Trozo plano, delgado y de grosor uniforme de cualquier *material duro*. Ô *Placa, plancha. ¤ Particularmente, *de metal*. ¤ Específicamente, de **hierro* o **acero*. ¤ También, la muy delgada de madera fina con que se reviste un objeto de madera más basta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Espero no haberte dado mucha lata con esto
> *Espero no haberte confundido más.*
Click to expand...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Más jerga española:
> _No tengo ni *chapa*_ (no tengo un duro, estoy pelado)
> _Hacer *chapas*_ (prostituirse, generalmente los hombres. De ahí _*chapero*_)
> _Vigila, que viene un *chapa*_ (policía, generalmente Guardia Urbana)
> Está *chapado* (está cerrado)


 
Y más:
Estuve *chapando* todo el día (estudiando)
Lurrezko, estás *chapado a la antigua*...


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Y más:
> Estuve *chapando* todo el día (estudiando)
> Lurrezko, estás *chapado a la antigua*...



Contrachapado a la antigua, para ser más precisos...


----------



## Cbes

Calambur, sssesssino, jeje

Me había olvidado de la hojalata, pero aún así la primigenia lámina de hierro cuando sale de la fabrica es una chapa (que sea del espesor que sea es de hierro por lo tanto un material duro, independiente de su maleabilidad o resistencia a la tracción/torsión, etc. dada por su escaso espesor), que luego se recubre con estaño para obtener la hojalata, o me equivoco otra vez?
Como diría el Chavo "esa es la idea"


----------



## Calambur

Cbes said:


> Calambur, sssesssino, jeje


sssesssin*a*, sssesssin*a*.**


----------



## Dentellière

... Y yo que creía que "chapas" eran las del techo.

(Y cuando a los hombres se les caen los cabellos se dice que "_Se le volaron las chapas"_

... y "latas" ... a las de tomates o espárragos

El Español es tan rico en expresiones que no terminaremos nunca de tener un solo idioma.

Que tengan un lindo domingo


----------

